# Very slooowww RIPping!



## Pulelehua (Nov 25, 2010)

Can someone help me figure out why it takes so long to RIP my files. There are periods when my RIP program (Wasatch) will RIP files in less than 5 mins. And then once I clear out my queue it will take up to an hour or so to RIP!! It's crazy! We use the same file types all the time. And we don't go in and mess with any of the settings. I called Wasatch and they won't answer any questions unless I purchase tech support for $700!! Please help.....

Vannessa


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Do you make a habit out of clearing out the rip and print que folders?

If not go to C:\wwrip(version)

Make sure you are Wasatch is closed then delete the following folders.

prtqueue 1-4
ripqueue 1-4

Delete the following files:

prtqueuectl.1
prtqueuectl.2
prtqueuectl.3
prtqueuectl.4

ripqueuectl.1
" .2
".3
".4

We do this several times a week as these become massive in really short order.


----------



## Pulelehua (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes. I do it every couple of weeks. And it's weird because when the program is RIPping fast and I delete the files, it's like it loses momentum or something and goes to slow mode. The past month we have had too much down time just waiting for the program to RIP and start printing. I'm hoping someone on here will be able to help me find a solution.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Pulelehua said:


> Yes. I do it every couple of weeks. And it's weird because when the program is RIPping fast and I delete the files, it's like it loses momentum or something and goes to slow mode. The past month we have had too much down time just waiting for the program to RIP and start printing. I'm hoping someone on here will be able to help me find a solution.


Check your hard drive for available remaining space, it could be low. Clear it up as needed. Old cache files, tmp files etc.

Start>Programs>Accessories>System Tools>Disk Cleanup


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Pulelehua said:


> Yes. I do it every couple of weeks. And it's weird because when the program is RIPping fast and I delete the files, it's like it loses momentum or something and goes to slow mode. The past month we have had too much down time just waiting for the program to RIP and start printing. I'm hoping someone on here will be able to help me find a solution.


Interesting - you clearly are not having hard disk space issues as deleting those folders would instantly resolve the issue. I would contact Daniel at Digitially Driven - [email protected]. He is very good with this kind of stuff and more than willing to assist the community.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Riderz Ready said:


> Interesting - you clearly are not having hard disk space issues as deleting those folders would instantly resolve the issue. I would contact Daniel at Digitially Driven - [email protected]. He is very good with this kind of stuff and more than willing to assist the community.


_Other_ programs, especially _graphic_ programs use hard drive space and create large temp files. If he cleared out the folders as you suggest, and as he confirmed, it would point to somthing else besides his RIP tmp folder. That something else _could_ be external and _unrelated_ to his RIP. He also could have installed more programs or files lately. Over time this can really creep up on your hard drive usage, as well as Windows updates nearly every Tuesday. Browser caches can become very large as well.

_His hard drive space is not ruled out_, I would assume he actually uses his computer beyond his RIP, installs programs, downloads art, stores art from emails, fonts, etc.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

mgparrish said:


> _Other_ programs, especially _graphic_ programs use hard drive space and create large temp files. If he cleared out the folders as you suggest, and as he confirmed, it would point to somthing else besides his RIP tmp folder. That something else _could_ be external and _unrelated_ to his RIP. He also could have installed more programs or files lately. Over time this can really creep up on your hard drive usage, as well as Windows updates nearly every Tuesday. Browser caches can become very large as well.
> 
> _His hard drive space is not ruled out_, I would assume he actually uses his computer beyond his RIP, installs programs, downloads art, stores art from emails, fonts, etc.


Please get over your buning need to respond to every post I make especially when it is something you are not familiar with. If you read the post instead of just trying to find something to ramble on about you would realize "he" is a she unless the name "Vannessa" is now a gender nuetral name. 

Second if you read the post you would realize that the RIP process (do you use Wasatch?) is slowing down after she is clearing space on the PC. Clearly something unique within Wasatch that hopefully can be solved by someone with experience the program which is why I suggested contacting Daniel. 

I am sure you will, as you always do, will post more of your ramblings and as always I will have to make this the last post as not to bore people.

Vannessa, Daniel is very experienced with Wasatch and hope he can assist you. Let us know what the problem is once resolved - good luck.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Riderz Ready said:


> Please get over your buning need to respond to every post I make especially when it is something you are not familiar with. If you read the post instead of just trying to find something to ramble on about you would realize "he" is a she unless the name "Vannessa" is now a gender nuetral name.
> 
> Second if you read the post you would realize that the RIP process (do you use Wasatch?) is slowing down after she is clearing space on the PC. Clearly something unique within Wasatch that hopefully can be solved by someone with experience the program which is why I suggested contacting Daniel.
> 
> ...


Fact.

1. I responded to your post _only _because you challenged my statement. Any argument is because _you opened it_.

2. PC's can slow down when the hard drive is space limited. This is standard troubleshooting.

3. I'm only trying to help, ALL PC users that have their computer slowing down should check other things including available disk space. *SOP* Would you care to challenge this concept further so all can watch you light yourself on fire again? There is no harm in my suggestion, _it should be done irregardless._ If you dispute that then you are only obstructing the solution to the problem, if indeed disk space is the issue.

4. It is possible that it is RIP oriented, your statment "_you clearly are not having hard disk space issues_" is not proven nor disproven. I offered limited disk space only as a possibilty, and it is a _valid_ possibility. In troubleshooting you find issues often by eliminating all other possibilities. I specifically did not rule out _other_ RIP issues. The RIP is not the only thing in the computer though using resources while the RIP is running.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Pulelehua said:


> Yes. I do it every couple of weeks. And it's weird because when the program is RIPping fast and I delete the files, it's like it loses momentum or something and goes to slow mode. The past month we have had too much down time just waiting for the program to RIP and start printing. I'm hoping someone on here will be able to help me find a solution.


Vannessa,

I was speaking to our production guy and mentioned your issue. He recalled having the same issue a couple years back where after clearing files and folders the RIP would chug and then mysteriuosly after some time regain speed. He was not 100% sure but recalled Wasatch telling him that it was caused by not closing Wasatch before deleting the files. We have not had the issue for quite sometime but again let us know when you get it resolved.

Just a shot in the dark and again Daniel will be of great help.


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

I find ripping a 16 bit file takes the "length of a bible" to rip vs an 8 bit file. Check to see what the bit size is of your file. If it is 16 change it to 8 if you are printing small items or on fabric, it will rip much faster.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Riderz Ready said:


> Please get over your buning need to respond to every post I make especially when it is something you are not familiar with. If you read the post instead of just trying to find something to ramble on about you would realize "he" is a she unless the name "Vannessa" is now a gender nuetral name.
> 
> Second if you read the post you would realize that the RIP process (do you use Wasatch?) is slowing down after she is clearing space on the PC. Clearly something unique within Wasatch that hopefully can be solved by someone with experience the program which is why I suggested contacting Daniel.
> 
> ...


Here are some "ramblings" from Wasatch. Disk space and other resources in the system (outside of the RIP) are critical to the operation of the software.

http://www.wasatch.com/pdf/English_Quickstart.pdf

"Page 2. 
It is important to use *multi-gigabyte disk drives* on computers that are intended for use in high resolution printing, especially if you plan to keep RIP’d files available in the Wasatch Print Queue.

Page 3 
You should consider connecting Wasatch SoftRIP to these printers on an isolated network with its own switch and cables, and with a dedicated network card in the computer running the SoftRIP software. Isolating heavy traffic will improve overall network performance.


Page 5
It is generally recommended that you install onto the *largest drive* available (C:, D:, E:, etc.) and into the WWRIP(#) folder."

Lack of available disk space _is_ a possibilty, not to say this is the only possibilty or the problem, but clearly a possibilty. Looks like this RIP needs disk space to "thrive"?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

mgparrish said:


> Here are some "ramblings" from Wasatch. Disk space and other resources in the system (outside of the RIP) are critical to the operation of the software.
> 
> [media]http://www.wasatch.com/pdf/English_Quickstart.pdf[/media]
> 
> ...


Ahhh the old Parrsih cut and paste. Is this news? Lack of hard drive space effects all programs not just Wasatch. FYI, if you ever used Wasatch crushing mousepads you would know Wasatch creates a disk space warning.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I had a similar problem years ago with a different rip. I had to update the computer BIOS. Another problem popped up later that was related to a windows update. Went restore point it was fine. I went thru all of the things mentioned above but it did not help. Might try on another computer. JMHO.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Riderz Ready said:


> Ahhh the old Parrsih cut and paste. Is this news? Lack of hard drive space effects all programs not just Wasatch. FYI, if you ever used Wasatch crushing mousepads you would know Wasatch creates a disk space warning.


 
Cut and paste is nice tool, sure beats manual typing. You sure hate it when you can't deal with facts.

Then Wasatch should _also_ have warned of low disk space if there were too many temp files _it created_ that _you_ mentioned should be deleted manually. Too many temp files = low disk space. Too low disk space means that temp files have to pushed down in smaller chunks and more swapping in smaller chunks occurs = longer processing time.

The end result is that if there are too many temp files in the Wasatch directory then this causes low disk space ... eventually to the point of hurting performance. End result is low disk space, low disk space is low disk space. 

What do you think happens when you clear out those Wasatch temp files? It opens up disk space. What do you think having all those temp files does? it lowers available disk space. DUH. How is that different from other programs or processes taking up too much disk space? 6 of one half dozen of the other. Hard drive real estate is fragmented and it doesn't care who uses it up, it just gets used up.

Whether the the low disk space is caused by Wasatch temp files or low disk space from other points in the system the end result is the same, Too many temp files leads to low disk space which leads to poor performance. Too little disk space means the active program cannot create the temp files it needs in larger blocks when it writes to disk which effect performance, so it writes smaller blocks but many more of them. 

And not all programs are effected equally due to low disk space, not all programs create the huge large temp files as a RIP would, so it may not be seen as obvious using a different program.


----------



## DuffTerrall (Oct 13, 2009)

Shooting in the dark here a bit Vannessa, but I just had what sounds like the same problem as you happen to my copy of SoftRIP. It was bad enough that it wouldn't even start. I have no idea _why _this seems to have fixed it, but I ran the file in the Wasatch folder called ps3.exe (appears to be the print spooler to the RIP), killed that task and tried SoftRip again. Loaded right up and printed like it was brand new. Maybe the main program was having trouble talking to the other bits and pieces.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

mgparrish said:


> Fact.
> 
> 1. I responded to your post _only _because you challenged my statement. Any argument is because _you opened it_.
> 
> ...


 Actually, you constantly create arguments and take everything as a challange to your authority, constantly correcting everyone. Many time you take over the post, which doesn't help the OP at all
I really try to avoid posting anymore and just use PM. You just take the fun out of exchanging ideas and info. There are other very knowledgeable people like Riderz on this forum, please don't run them off also.
BTW, it was not easy writing this


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

texasjack49 said:


> Actually, you constantly create arguments and take everything as a challange to your authority, constantly correcting everyone. Many time you take over the post, which doesn't help the OP at all
> I really try to avoid posting anymore and just use PM. You just take the fun out of exchanging ideas and info. There are other very knowledgeable people like Riderz on this forum, please don't run them off also.
> BTW, it was not easy writing this


I was trying to help the OP, Riderz told her what I suggested was _not the problem _without any proof or further feedback from the OP that what I suggested didn't work. _I didn't create the argument, what I proposed was challenged, I did not in this case start the "challenge", or created an argument, but I responded to one. And I didn't state his initial suggestion was wrong or "corrected" what he stated initially, it made perfect sense but the OP already cleared the tmp files out and it didn't work per the OP. _

*Like it or not if I feel something is incorrect or if I am challenged initially I will respond in a civil discussion or debate any time I feel like it.* 

*Get over it dude, sorry. *


*Don't like my posts, don't read them or else form an discussion about what you don't agree with, I don't mind either way.*


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

Vanessa, I can log into your computer on Wednesday if you're still having issues. Let's see if we can't get this resolved. Daniel 702-234-3178


----------



## Pulelehua (Nov 25, 2010)

First of all, mahalo guys for your feedback. I ended up on the phone for 2 hours with Matt at coastal. He actually suggested I purchase a crossover cable to use straight from my computer to the printer. I originally used an ethernet from my modem to the printer. Being that my Internet has been down, my modem was useless. So got the crossover cable and Matt walked me through reconnecting, changing some configurations, uninstalling and reinstalling the softrip, and changing my save options in photoshop. With all of these changes, my files started ripping at a "normal" rate!! Hooray!! Now I can rip like 36 files in like 8 mins!! It use to be like 70-80 mins!! We can get work done now!!  can't really say what did it since we made a few changes. But thank you all for your time and kokua (help). Until the next issue, tootles!

Aloha!

Vannessa


----------



## Cleolivia (May 3, 2013)

do you import pdf, jpg or png into wasatch??? i really want to avoid deleting items from the print queue since those are the only items that print immediately!

i definitely don't have enough disk space though... lots of HUGE ".bmf" files which i know i need to get rid of but very hard to tell which one is which image


----------



## calg0n (Dec 6, 2017)

ok so.....first off.....we have a epson surecolor f6070 that was running wasatch soft rip 7.4 our computer and rip program were getting slower and slower then i can upon the prtqueue folders, oopened them and seen a crap load of file size....so naturally i though if it aint needed delete it. So i came to the most trust worthy place i know of to find out about all things tshirt related, found quickly what i was looking for (thebeginning of this thread that stated im totally paraphrasing) "yeah delete all those folders", so i did. when i tried to restart the rip 7.4 it went into 'Not Responding' mode....long story short, we had just dl'd the 7.5 version of soft rip so i transfered the configuration weve been using and thank God....im back printing...i hope this mabey helps someone...thanks !!!!! my first post!!!!!


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

calg0n said:


> ok so.....first off.....we have a epson surecolor f6070 that was running wasatch soft rip 7.4 our computer and rip program were getting slower and slower then i can upon the prtqueue folders, oopened them and seen a crap load of file size....so naturally i though if it aint needed delete it. So i came to the most trust worthy place i know of to find out about all things tshirt related, found quickly what i was looking for (thebeginning of this thread that stated im totally paraphrasing) "yeah delete all those folders", so i did. when i tried to restart the rip 7.4 it went into 'Not Responding' mode....long story short, we had just dl'd the 7.5 version of soft rip so i transfered the configuration weve been using and thank God....im back printing...i hope this mabey helps someone...thanks !!!!! my first post!!!!!


I always delete my Print and RIP queue folders. The files take so much space and all of a sudden your computer can't do anything. Been doing it for 10 years and going to continue doing it!


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

One other thing we have found with Wasatch is on the left side, navigation panels, if you try to navigate folders from the bottom pane it is 10X slower than navigating from the top pane for some reason.


----------

